# Entnahmeverbot Hechte???



## Tommi-Engel (14. Januar 2006)

Ich habe gerade die Sportvisakte 2006 bekommen inkl. Information´s Broschüre. Darin ist von einer Rücksetzpflicht von Hechten keine Rede mehr.
Nur Graskarpfen und die üblichen geschützten Fischarten müssen zurückgesetzt werden.
Was ist denn nun richtig? Müssen Hechte in Holland zurückgesetzt werden
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*(Ist schon klar, dass Hechte zurück gesetzt werden sollten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*

Mir geht es hier ausschließlich un das rechtliche.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## woolver (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Meines Wissens ist der Hecht in den NL frei zur Entnahme nach Gewässerregeln.
Weiso sollten Hechte grundsätzlich zurück gesetzt werden.
Das ist ebenfalls gewässerspezifisch.
In den Plassen von Vinckeveene gibt es beispielsweise Unmengen Hecht.
Ich nehme meistens 1 oder 2 zum Verzehr mit,wobei ich Grosse Hechtrogner grundsätzlich zurücksetze.Am leckersten sind 3-4 Kilo Hechte))
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

War doch noch nie generell verboten.



			
				snoek-1969 schrieb:
			
		

> *(Ist schon klar, dass Hechte zurück gesetzt werden sollten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wieso???


----------



## Lachsy (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

nur die Sportvisakte 2006 ? 
wie willste damit auf hecht gehn? um mit gufi, köderfisch und Wobber zu angeln brauchste ein schein mehr 

dein zugelassen köder sind
    * Brot, Kartoffel, Teig, Käse, Getreide und Samen;
    * Würmer und Krabben;
    * Insekten, Insektenlarven (z.B. Maden) und deren Imitationen, insofern sie      nicht größer sind als 2,5cm 

in der zb Maasplassenverguinning steht in welchem See der hecht zurückzusetzen ist. Ausserdem sehe es die Niederländer gerne wenn der hecht wieder zurückgesetzt wird.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> War doch noch nie generell verboten.
> 
> 
> 
> Wieso???


 
Weil´s manche meinen - und zwar so sehr, dass sie meinen, man *müsste *schon. :q |wavey:


----------



## aal-andy (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

alleine mit der sportvisakte darfst du ja gar nicht erst auf hecht gehen. in meinen papieren (habe das komplette paket) steht ausdrücklich, dass es verboten ist in der maas einen hecht zu entnehmen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Weil´s manche meinen - und zwar so sehr, dass sie meinen, man *müsste *schon. :q |wavey:


 
Bin öfters in den Niederlanden, habe Freunde dort, mein Schwager ist Niederländer, bin Pate eines angelbegeisterten niederländischen Jungen.

Wenn die Fische essen wollen, dann gehen sie los und angeln die sich Hecht oder Zander.
Hecht hat dort Schonzeit im März, Mai und Juni (außer in manchen ganzjährigen Schutzgebieten)... in den anderen Monaten gehen die auf Hecht ..,. oder machen meine Freunde / Verwandten was falsch???

Was die aber überhaupt nicht leiden können, sind die Deutschen, aber auch ihr holländischer Jahn "Hechtpapst" mit seinen Hechtseminaren (aus Deutschen) (sofern Jahn sein eingefriedetes Revier - sorry Bungalodorf - verläßt) , die am Tag ** Zander/Hechte fangen, abhaken und wieder zurückwerfen, um gleich den nächsten rauszuknüppeln!!
Die legen Wert darauf, dass sie Fische in ihren Gewässern haben und nicht Sportgeräte.

Aber vielleicht kenne ich ja nur die falschen Niederländer.|rolleyes


----------



## Gunni77 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Hallo

Was ist euer Problem?

Nur mit der Sportvisakte kann man quasi nur Stippen (das reicht vielen ja schon)

Ansonsten stehen in den jewiligen Erlaubnispapieren auch die Entnahmeregeln drin, in einigen Gewässern muss Hecht zurück, in einigen anderen darf einer mitgenommen werden. Einfach daran halten und gut ist.
Die Niederländer achten sehr auf ihren Hechtbestand, was sinnvoll ist, meist dürfen, wenn der Hecht geschützt ist, zumindest ein oder zwei Zander mitgenommen werden, das sollte doch irgendwie jedem reichen. Wem das zu wenig ist, der soll halt an einem Gewässer in D angeln, wo alles abgeknüppelt wird und zusehen, wie er mehr fängt #q .



> aber auch ihr holländischer Jahn "Hechtpapst" mit seinen Hechtseminaren


 
Da wo der "Polderclown" #6  (ist absolut nicht böse gemeint, aber wer hat das noch mal gesagt?) angelt, gibt es ein Entnahmeverbot für Hechte.....

Gruß


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Ich hab zwar bisher noch nicht in Holland geangelt. Hab auch bisher keine Vorschrift gefunden, zurücksetzen zu *müssen*, aber immerhin hab ich schon mehr Belehrungen in diese Richtung gelesen, als ich Angeltage in Holland hatte, wo ich überhaupt einen Fisch hätte entnehmen können. 

Sollte man evtl. mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



> Sollte man evtl. mal drüber nachdenken.


Man(n), das bist du. Wenn du keine Papiere hast, hast du auch die "Bibel" Lijst van Viswateren nicht. Dort steht fein säuberlich aufgeführt, was du darfst und was nicht...


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Habs gerade im anderen Thread erklärt. *Ich kann dat Dingen nich lesen* - Schrift zu klein - Brille kommt erst am 18. :q 

So einfach kann die Welt sein. |rolleyes


----------



## Martin001 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Was ist euer Problem?
> 
> ...



Ich Glaube hier wurde bereits alles gesagt:m

Gruß Martin


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Ist mir schon klar, dass ich noch die Vergunning brauche, die hole ich mir natürlich noch.
Aber darum ging es hier doch gar nicht.
Ich habe schon in mehreren Fachzeitschriften und Bücher gelesen, dass Hechte in Holland zurück gesetzt werden müssen...


----------



## Gunni77 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Hallo

@snoek-1969

Es wird meiner Erfahrung nach gerne gesehen, muss aber nicht immer und überall. Es geht nicht darum, ob man mal nen Fisch mitnimmt, das ist absolut selbstverständlich, aber eben immer mit Augenmaß und Respekt für die Regeln des Gastgeberlandes. Das es auch Niederländer gibt, die alles mitnehmen, ist klar, aber das kann ja kein Argument sein, sich auch nicht zu benehmen.

Gruß


----------



## aal-andy (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

mit meinen papieren kann ich die region bei asselt (roermond) beangeln. an den dazugehörigen vereinsgewässern und z.b. der fluss de swalm stehen in den papieren mindestmaße des hechtes, also darf ich diese dann theoretisch wohl gezielt beangeln, für den eigentlichen fluss, die maas, ist ausdrücklich auf ein entnahmeverbot hingewiesen. ich denke dass die regelungen dort von gewässer zu gewässer unterschiedlich sind, d.h. du solltest dir dann einen verein aussuchen, deren gewässer das gezielte angeln auf hecht zulässt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				snoek-1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe schon in mehreren Fachzeitschriften und Bücher gelesen, dass Hechte in Holland zurück gesetzt werden müssen...


 
*Sorry, das ist aber eben Unsinn.*

Habe ja die Einstellung meiner Niederländischen Verwandten und Freunde oben schon beschrieben.

Ich denke eher es ist die Besserwisserei und das Deutsche Untun, alles, was sie für richtig halten, anderen überzustülpen.
Nochmals: 
Was die Niederländer gar nicht leiden können, sind die Deutschen, die am Tag **Raubfische rausknallen, fotografieren und wieder zurücksetzen. Sie können diese Deutschen nicht ab, die ihre Fische als Sportgeräte sehen.

Wieso habe ich das Gefühl, dass viele Poster hier noch gar nicht in den Niederlanden waren oder wenn dort, dann IHR DEUTSCHES Angeln für gut halten und wollen, dass es die Niederländer so machen, ohne aber mit Niederländern darüber geredet zu haben.


----------



## Lachsy (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Was die Niederländer gar nicht leiden können, sind die Deutschen, die am Tag **Raubfische rausknallen, fotografieren und wieder zurücksetzen. Sie können diese Deutschen nicht ab, die ihre Fische als Sportgeräte sehen.



komisch da kenne ich andere Niederländer. Aber vieleicht angel ich auch in der verkehrten ecke der Niederlande. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> komisch da kenne ich andere Niederländer. Aber vieleicht angel ich auch in der verkehrten ecke der Niederlande.
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
#h 
Mag sein,#c 

mag auch sein, dass ich die "falschen" Verwandten und Freunde dort habe, #c 
bin ja in wenigen Wochen wieder oben, vielleicht angeln dann alle ganz anders plötzlich

und wenn wir beides, deine falschen und meine falschen, zusammenwerfen, kommen wir natürlich nicht zusammen.  #h


----------



## Gunni77 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Hallo



> komisch da kenne ich andere Niederländer. Aber vieleicht angel ich auch in der verkehrten ecke der Niederlande.


 
Geht mir auch so. Nach meinem dafürhalten ist das aber dann genau die richtige Ecke....:q 

Gruß


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Die Frage des Threads lautet doch:

*Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

und wenn hier nun pauschal und unreflektiert geantwortet wird:
In den Niederlanden *müssen* Hechte zurückgesetzt werden, dann ist das *faktisch falsch*.

Wie das gehandhabt wird, dazu bin ich zu oft in den Niederlanden, um das bei den Niederländern selbst zu erleben.
Und eure C&R Diskussion geht mir dabei ziemlich am Arsch vorbei.|rolleyes

Nix für ungut#h


----------



## PetriHelix (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals:
> Was die Niederländer gar nicht leiden können, sind die Deutschen, die am Tag **Raubfische rausknallen, fotografieren und wieder zurücksetzen. Sie können diese Deutschen nicht ab, die ihre Fische als Sportgeräte sehen.



Von dem was ich hier so gelesen habe bist Du wohl in der falschen Ecke unterwegs 

Die Niederländer die so kenne machen zwar nicht von jedem Fisch ein Foto, fangen aber an guten Tagen 30-40 Fische und sehen dies als SPORT und für eben diesen geben sie auch eine Menge Geld aus. 

Warum nur gibt es auch die NKS in NL? Bestimmt nicht weil dort alle gefangenen Fische abends gemeinsam gegrillt werden. 


ABER

Ich kenne auch Leute die in NL "leben" und jeden Fisch den sie fangen mitnehmen. 



Zum Thema Hecht... Da gab es schonmal eine längere Diskussion zu. Grundsätzlich setze ich jeden Hecht zurück. Die Unterlagen finde ich teilweise gerade in diesem Punkt etwas verwirrend.


----------



## Nomade (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Hallo,

mach dir mal keine Sorgen.
Es ist nicht verboten in Holland Hechte zu entnehmen.
Wenn ich in Holland bin, nehme ich auch immer 2-3 mit. Alle anderen setze ich zurück. Bisher hat sich noch niemand aufgeregt.
Das Regelwerk ist total unverständlich und solange es nicht auf deutsch oder englisch angeboten wird, blickt da niemand durch. 
Ist mir zu komplex und auch etwas egal.
Es gibt zwar im Internet ein paar Holländer, die C&R betreiben, aber das hat mit der Realität nichts zu tun. Die Internet-Zurücksetzer stellen nur ein Hunderttausendstel der angelnden Niederländer dar.
Der normale Holländer nimmt schon viel Fisch mit.

Petri!

P.S.: Ein Tipp: In Nordholland fäng man am meisten Hechte.


----------



## krauthi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mach dir mal keine Sorgen.
> Es ist nicht verboten in Holland Hechte zu entnehmen.
> ...


 

#d  zu diesem beitrag   braucht man ja nichts mehr zu sagen #q |peinlich


----------



## Damian (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Und eure C&R Diskussion geht mir dabei ziemlich am Arsch vorbei.|rolleyes
> Nix für ungut#h



Soviel zum "am Thema vorbei" #6 

Toni, kann es sein, dass dein holländischer Freund mit wenigen anderen holländischen Freunden angeln geht oder gar kein holländisch spricht?
Hast Du denn wirklich einen holländischen Freund?
Falls ja, dann sag ihm, dass c&r in Holland "fast" zu Pflicht geworden ist  
Für Hechte gilt sogar an vielen Flüssen das totale Entnahmeverbot (z.B. Maas)
Wer mag, spricht einfach mit der niederländischen Wasserschutzpolizei, die können euch sagen, was es kostet, wenn man sich an die Regeln nicht hält  

@ Nomade

Sehr schön. Du verkörperst genau das Bild, was einige Holländer von uns Deutschen haben. UiUiUi


----------



## tom66 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Habs gerade im anderen Thread erklärt. *Ich kann dat Dingen nich lesen* - Schrift zu klein - Brille kommt erst am 18. :q
> 
> So einfach kann die Welt sein. |rolleyes




Mit den Smileys kommt es so rüber, als wenn es dir wirklich *******gal sei, welchen Eindruck du in Holland als Deutscher hinterlässt. Da auch ich dort vielleicht mal angeln möchte kann ich das natürlich nicht tolerieren.

Ich finde es völlig daneben wenn man sich nicht an landesübliche Gepflogenheiten hält und du sprichst hier ja nicht nur von ungeschriebenen Regeln und Normen, sondern sogar von gesetzlichen Vorgaben. *Du *bist nur *Gast *in dem Land! Vielleicht haben wir ja eine unterschiedliche Auffassung davon, wie man sich unter diesen Umständen verhält. 

Sollte ich dich missverstanden haben, dann bitte ich schonmal um Entschuldigung, aber dann stell es bitte klar.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				tom66 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Smileys kommt es so rüber, als wenn es dir wirklich *******gal sei, welchen Eindruck du in Holland als Deutscher hinterlässt. Da auch ich dort vielleicht mal angeln möchte kann ich das natürlich nicht tolerieren.
> 
> Ich finde es völlig daneben wenn man sich nicht an landesübliche Gepflogenheiten hält und du sprichst hier ja nicht nur von ungeschriebenen Regeln und Normen, sondern sogar von gesetzlichen Vorgaben. *Du *bist nur *Gast *in dem Land! Vielleicht haben wir ja eine unterschiedliche Auffassung davon, wie man sich unter diesen Umständen verhält.
> 
> ...


 
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Wer inzwischen so seine Ideologie verinnerlicht hat, dass er überall Gegner dieser Ideologie wittert, dem sei zu professioneller Hilfe geraten - ebenso wie ich sie beim Augenoptiker suchte. 

Und nochmals zum mitmeisseln:

Entweder es gibt Gesetze, oder es gibt keine. Wenn es Gesetze gibt, dann halte ich mich daran. Ausdrücklich unhöflich ist es meiner Meinung nach, einen Gastgeber zu entmündigen, indem man seine Gesetze nach der persönlichen Ideologie interpretiert, bis plötzlich Gesetz und eigene Ideologie deckungsgleich sind. Noch unhöflicher ist es, Gastgebern die Ideologie der Gäste über zu stülpen. 

Toni hat es glaube ich klar gemacht:

Aus einem *sollte* wird dann schnell mal ein *muss*. Das ist Wunschdenken. 

Ich *muss* das, was im Gesetz steht. Ich muss nicht, was andere in dieses Gesetz hinein interpretieren, weil sie gerne alle Angler genau so hätten, wie sie es für allein richtig halten.

Und affig ist es obendrein, sich diese dauernden Belehrungen von der C&R Fraktion anlesen zu müssen. Auch hier die Wiederholung, die zur Offenbarung der eigenen Lächerlichkeit dienen möge: Ich habe heute die ersten Würfe dort gemacht. Ich habe nach den Gesetzen gefragt - und zwar um mich daran zu halten - An die holländischen und nicht an die der deutschen C&R Fraktion, die sie in Holland zu sehen meint. Ich habe bisher keinen Fisch dort gefangen. Habe aber inzwischen zig ermahnungen lesen dürfen, den man ja nicht zu entnehmen - und das, obwohl ich es teilweise nach den holländischen Gesetzen dürfte. Nach denen der deutschen C&R Fraktion aber offenbar nicht. 

Das wird langsam albern und lächerlich. Und wenn man nun schon hinter einem Smiley einen bösen Kochtopfangler wittert, dann soll man es tun. Soll sich aber nicht wundern, dass man das für lächerlich hält. 

Klar geworden? Nicht? Dann nochmal: Was ich muss, steht im holländischen Gesetz und dem jeweiligen Erlaubnisschein für das jeweilige GEwässer. Und nicht bei deutschen C&R Seiten. Holland ist nich so blöd, dass es deutsche C&R-ler braucht, um seine Bestände zu schützen. Einige scheinen da anderer Meinung zu sein. Ist das nicht ein wenig übertrieben und überheblich? Als Gast?


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Und zum Abschluss gesondert:

Mich würde es an Deiner Stelle weitaus mehr interessieren, welchen Eindruck *WIR* als Deutsche bei den Holländern hinterlssen, wenn Wir deren Gesetze uminterpretieren. Ist es Unsere Sache, dies zu tun? Haben Wir irgendein Recht dazu? *DAS*, mein Lieber - *DAS* ist unhöflich.


----------



## aal-andy (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

ich persönlich halte diese ständigen ermahnungen, die ich eigentlich schon gegenüber einem angelkollegen auf grund eines angelasteten vorurteils recht unhöflich finde, und diese ewige "gast" - diskussionen völlig am thema des threads vorbei. ich denke jeder, der in den niederlanden angelt, sollte wissen, wie er sich dort als gast zu verhalten hat. nämlich genauso, wie er das auch hier am wasser tun sollte. das muss man nicht jedem angler, der hier eine frage nach den gesetzlichen regelungen in holland stellt, jedesmal gesondert schreiben. ich lasse mir nicht von einer gruppe releaser ihren standpunkt aufzwingen, weder hier noch im ausland, einen hecht mitnehmen zu dürfen, wenn es die gewässerordnung zulässt. eigentlich betrifft mich das thema gar nicht, da ich den hecht als speisefisch nicht besonders mag, ich ärger mich einfach nur darüber, immer wieder jemanden als aussätzigen darzustellen, der einen fisch im erlaubten rahmen mitnehmen möchte. ganz am rande bemerkt, zahlen wir ja auch einen nicht unerheblichen beitrag, um diesen fisch, da wo es erlaubt ist, beangeln zu dürfen. ich denke, wir sehen das von unserer seite aus mittlerweile wesentlich kritischer und lasten uns viel mehr an, als die holländischen kollegen das gegenüber uns tun. zum thema gast zählt nämlich nicht nur alleine die entnahme eines hechtes.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

@DAMIAN

Noch einmal, weil es so schwer zu begreifen ist, auch es die C & R Fraktion nicht verstehen willen/kann. Es ist eine faktische Aussage!




			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage des Threads lautet doch:
> 
> *Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*
> 
> ...


 

*Die Unterstellung aber, ich würde in Bezug auf meinen Hinweis auf meine niederländischen Verwandten, meinen niederländischen Schwager, mein niederländische Patenkind und meine Freunde dort lügen und diese gäbe es nicht, ist eine Unverschämtheit.  #q *
*Mir eine Lüge zu unterstellen, stellt für mich eine grobe Beleidigung dar.*

*Setz dich mit den Fakten auseinander und beantworte die Frage so, wie sie gestellt ist und nicht so, wie du es gerne hättest!!*


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mach dir mal keine Sorgen.
> Es ist nicht verboten in Holland Hechte zu entnehmen.


Wenn die entsprechende Frage an Radio Eriwan gestellt wäre, wäre die Antwort: Im Prinzip ja, ...die genaue Antwort. :m


			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich in Holland bin, nehme ich auch immer 2-3 mit. Alle anderen setze ich zurück. Bisher hat sich noch niemand aufgeregt.


Solange dir das an den entsprechenden Gewässern erlaubt ist, warum sollte sich dann jemand aufregen? Ansonsten solltest du dich mal hiermitauseinandersetzen. Ist sicherlich auch hilfreich für einige "Versprengte".


			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Das Regelwerk ist total unverständlich und solange es nicht auf deutsch oder englisch angeboten wird, blickt da niemand durch.
> Ist mir zu komplex und auch etwas egal.


Das Regelwerk ist vielleicht für dich unverständlich und komplex, aber nicht pauschal für alle. Ich persönlich komme gut damit klar und es bedarf auch keiner Übersetzung ins Deutsche oder Englische. Da in Deutschland ja alle Gewässerscheine in alle wichtigen Sprachen der Welt übersetzt sind, ist dein Einfurf nach einer deutschen und englischen Fassung der Lijst va viswateren ja vollkommen berechtigt.#d 


			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt zwar im Internet ein paar Holländer, die C&R betreiben, aber das hat mit der Realität nichts zu tun. Die Internet-Zurücksetzer stellen nur ein Hunderttausendstel der angelnden Niederländer dar.


Woher beziehst du deine Weisheit. Wohnst du dort, oder sind das nur Reflektionen von irgendwelchen Meinungen?


			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Der normale Holländer nimmt schon viel Fisch mit.


Definiere mal die Worte "normale Holländer" und "viel". Auch hier meine Frage, woher deine Weisheit stammt.





			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Ein Tipp: In Nordholland fäng man am meisten Hechte.


Du scheinst ja ein richtiger Kenner von Nordholland zu sein. Für Nordholland habe ich zum Thema Entnahmeverbot Hechte auch noch eine Kleinigkeit anzubieten. Der Abschnitt ist auch in der neuen Lijst (2006-2008) drin.

@Aali-Barba,
Es geht hier weder um eine C&R Diskussion oder um irgendwelche Entmündigungen, weder deiner noch die der Niederländer. Eher geht es um Erfahrungswerte, die einige hollanderfahrenen Angler gemacht haben und noch machen.



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> ganz am rande bemerkt, zahlen wir ja auch einen nicht unerheblichen beitrag,


Was bitte ist für dich ein nicht unerheblicher Beitrag? Welchen Beitrag meinst du damit?



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> ist das unverschämteste, was mir bisher im Board gesagt wurde.
> Mir eine Lüge zu unterstellen, stellt für mich eine grobe Beleidigung dar.


Toni, du übertreibst wie immer maßlos. Deine Beiträge hier haben schon eher diese Bezeichnung verdient. Keiner hat dich der Lüge bezichtigt und was du in irgendwelche Äußerungen hinein interpretierst, das ist deine Sache. Bitte verschone uns jetzt langsam mit deinen Familiengeschichten, die keinen von uns so richtig interessieren. Falls du nichts Sachdienliches zum Thema beizutragen hast, unterlasse hier weitere Sinnlospostings über deine Verwandtschaft.


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Wer soll Dir noch glauben, Toni? Immerhin hast Du Dich dem unverzeihlichen Verdacht ausgesetzt, nicht so zu angeln, wie es manche für richtig halten. 

Ich verfolge sehr interessiert, welche Wendungen eigendlich recht unverfängliche Anfragen so nehmen können, wenn das Thema mit den Ansichten einer bestimmten Fraktion kollidiert.

Inzwischen grenzt das schon an Meinungsterror. :r


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

@ Wedaufischer

Natürlich ist es eine C&R Diskussion. Ansonsten wäre ja nicht so viel Engagement in das Nichtentnehmen gelegt worden. Und anstatt einer Ermahung an Toni, der reagiert, hätte ich persönlich mir von einer objektiven Moderation eine Ermahnung an denjenigen gewünscht, der ihn beleidigt hat. 

Wenn Du Dir eine angenehme Atmosphäre wünschst, dann solltest Du meiner Meinung nach davon absehen, so einseitig Stellung zu beziehen. Aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung. 

Fakt ist nun mal, dass die Entnahme der Hechte nicht generell in Holland verboten ist. Und wenn man daraus über einige Verrenkungen eines macht, dann ist das schlicht falsch und eine Fehlinformation, die Dir sicherlich bei Deinem Engagement zu dem Thema nicht entgangen sein dürfte. 

Und warum das Ganze? Ich würde eh in den seltensten Fällen einen Hecht entnehmen. Derzeit schonmal gar nicht. Aber ausdrücklich nicht, weil ich es nicht dürfte, ich dürfte nämlich teilweise, sondern weil ich es nicht will, obwohl ich dürfte. Aber selbst diese Möglichkeit scheint manche ja schon zu stören.

Mir dann trotzdem schon die hysterischen Ermahnungen anzutun, obwohl ich nur auf diesen Umstand verwiesen habe, ist recht bezeichnend für das Thema Entnahme als solche. 

Insofern ist das ganz klar eine C&R Debatte.


----------



## Haiko (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> .....Am leckersten sind 3-4 Kilo Hechte))
> Gruss
> woolver


 
Dem muss ich widersprechen. Die besten sind die von 600 - 1000 Gramm. Mehr könnte ich aber auch zu zweit gar nicht vertilgen. Daher kommen bei mir alle über 55 CM wieder zurück auch wenn das die meisten Niederländer und auch Deutschen nicht verstehen.

Die GV sagt ganz klar aus, ob und wieviel Hechte entnommen werden dürfen. Und das versteht man auch mit null Kenntnissen der niederländischen Sprache.

Für die Ahnungslosen, die behaupten, dass man in NL keine Hechte entnehmen darf mal die Frage: Warum gibt es dann eine Schonzeit bis 1.7. auf der Visakte, wenn er ganzjärig geschont sein soll? Beim Wels ist das jedenfalls so.|wavey:


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Haiko schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Ahnungslosen, die behaupten, dass man in NL keine Hechte entnehmen darf mal die Frage: Warum gibt es dann eine Schonzeit bis 1.7. auf der Visakte, wenn er ganzjärig geschont sein soll? Beim Wels ist das jedenfalls so.|wavey:


 
Das ist bestimmt so, weil die Holländer vergessen haben, die Deutschen C&R-ler zu fragen, wie man es richtig macht. Anders kann ich mir diesen Fehler nicht erklären. :q  

Vielleicht sollte ich den ersten dort gefangenen Hecht tot fotografieren, dann geht das schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Main-Schleuse (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Bei diesen ganzen Argumenten stehen mir meine leider nicht mehr vorhandenen Haare zu Berg.
Warum müssen immer wieder ein paar Papnasen meinem Sie müssen und dürfen Profit aus einem Gastbesuch in einem Fremden Land schlagen.
Sei es jetzt Holland, Norwegen oder auch nur ein Innländischer See.
Kein Land sieht es gerne wenn die Resourcen vernichtet werden.
Keiner hat das Recht sich über die Gesetze anderer Länder hinwegzusetzen schon gar nicht wenn er dort nur gedultet ist.
In 95% der Fälle ist die Entnahme von Hechten in holländischen Gewässern untersagt, die Ausnahmen dürfte hier kaum bekannt sein.Hier ohne die nötige Fachkenntnis darüber zu diskutieren ist mehr als gefährlich, denn es lesen genügend Leute mit die auch mal nach Holland zum Hechtfischen wollen und dann fürchterlich auf die Nase bekommen wenn sie mit einem toten Hecht erwischt werden.

100% Hechtentnahmeverbot Holland, das ist Fakt!
Sollte jemand was anderes wissen soll er für sich behalten oder hier klar beweisen. Grosse Vereinigung scannen, Foto verliken etc.
Gelabert haben wir genug, jetzt wird es Zeit für Fakte !!!


----------



## Chris C. (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Haiko schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Ahnungslosen, die behaupten, dass man in NL keine Hechte entnehmen darf mal die Frage: Warum gibt es dann eine Schonzeit bis 1.7. auf der Visakte, wenn er ganzjärig geschont sein soll? Beim Wels ist das jedenfalls so.|wavey:



Es gibt grundsätzliche Entnahmeverbote für bestimmte Gewässer aber auch für bestimmten Provincen! Und selbst in Noord-Holland, wo der Hecht ganzjährig zurückgesetzt wird, hat er vom 01.03. bis 30.06 Schonzeit! Schonzeit in NL bedeutet Kunst- und Naturköderverbot bis zum letzen WE im Mai und ein Angelverbot auf Hecht bis zum 30 Juni! Man darf in NL nämlich Fische beangeln, die man ganzjährig wieder zurücksetzen muss, nicht wie in D.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Hoffentlich is' bald wieder wärmer...


----------



## Spinny (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Wer inzwischen so seine Ideologie verinnerlicht hat, dass er überall Gegner dieser Ideologie wittert, dem sei zu professioneller Hilfe geraten - ebenso wie ich sie beim Augenoptiker suchte.
> 
> Und nochmals zum mitmeisseln:
> 
> ...


 
@Aali-Barba

:m Stimme dir voll und ganz zu!!!

Wenn im Erlaubnisschein steht das ich Fisch mitnehmen darf, dann steht es meiner persönlichen Abschätzung frei zu entscheiden ob der Fisch noch was wachsern darf oder nicht. Das man(n) C&R praktiziert ist ja ok, aber bitte in Maßen! In einem Gewässer mit dürftigem Fischbestand würde ich meinen gefangenen Fisch auch zurücksetzten.

Gruß Spinny#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

@ Wedaufischer

meine Postings waren auf die Frage hin sehr sachlich ...
weitere Postings waren Reaktionen.

Ein Posting an mich, ob ich überhaupt Freunde usw in Holland habe und ob diese überhaupt holländisch sprechen können, ist eine Unterstellung, die eine Lüge meinerseits impliziert.

Mein Posting darauf war eine Reaktion !!

Aber wenn ich hier von einem MOD höre, ich solle euch hier mit meinen sinnlosen Postings und Familiengeschichten verschonen, dann schreibe ich hier nichts mehr. Soll so sein. Da erscheint mir aber dein Satz "Eher geht es um Erfahrungswerte, die einige hollanderfahrenen Angler gemacht haben und noch machen." direkt als Hohn.



Lesen meine Postings, lese das Datum der Erstellung, der Änderung ... schaue dir dein Datum deines Postings an !!

Als MOD bist du für mich untauglich und absolut fehl am Platz.#d 

Das einzige, das ich dir zugute halte bzw was dich etwas entschuldigt, ist, dass du anscheinend der Deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig genug bist, um einen Kontext zu verstehen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wedaufischer
> 
> Natürlich ist es eine C&R Diskussion. Ansonsten wäre ja nicht so viel Engagement in das Nichtentnehmen gelegt worden. Und anstatt einer Ermahung an Toni, der reagiert, hätte ich persönlich mir von einer objektiven Moderation eine Ermahnung an denjenigen gewünscht, der ihn beleidigt hat.
> 
> ...


Deinen Argumenten mit denen du versuchst aus dem Thema "Entnahmeverbot Hecht" als solchem, eines von C&R zu machen, kann und will ich nicht ganz folgen. Vielmehr drängt sich mir eher der Verdacht auf, dass du hier versuchst auf Biegen und Brechen eine solche Diskussion anzuzetteln. Diese Diskussionen haben wir hier im Board zu genüge und müssen hier im Forum nicht ihre Fortsetzung finden. Dieses Thema ist weder hier, noch anderswo sehr erwünscht.

Persönlich unhöflicher von dir empfinde ich es allerdings, zu versuchen mich zu entmündigen um mir deine Ideologie einer objektiven Moderation überstülpen zu wollen. Ich beziehe da Stellung, wo ich Stellung zu beziehen mag, bzw. Stellung beziehen muss. Auch wenn es deiner persönlich bescheidenen Meinung nach nicht objektiv ist.

Falls du dich hier nicht wohl-, unverstanden oder durch "hysterische Ermahnungen" verfolgt fühlst, steht es dir selbstverständlich frei, das Forum zu wechseln. Falls du nichts Sachdienliches zum Thema beizutragen hast, unterlasse hier weitere Sinnlospostings und belanglose Wortspielereien.


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich hier von einem MOD höre, ich solle euch hier mit meinen sinnlosen Postings und Familiengeschichten verschonen, dann schreibe ich hier nichts mehr.


Eine überaus weise und begrüßenswerte Entscheidung von dir. #6


----------



## camilos (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



> Das Regelwerk ist total unverständlich und solange es nicht auf deutsch oder englisch angeboten wird, blickt da niemand durch.
> Ist mir zu komplex und auch etwas egal.


 
Das ist mit das Dümmste, was ich je gelesen habe! Ich kapiere die Gesetze nicht, deswegen brauche ich mich nicht daran zu halten. #q  |uhoh:

Wo kämen wir dann hin mit so einer Haltung?

Überleg mal, was Du da von Dir gegeben hast!

Ansonsten kann ich nicht sonderlich viel zur Diskussion beitragen, da ich das holländische Regelwerk nicht kenne. Aber das musste gesagt werden.

Grüße

CamiloS


----------



## aal-andy (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

"Was bitte ist für dich ein nicht unerheblicher Beitrag? Welchen Beitrag meinst du damit?"

@wedaufischer
ich meine den Beitrag, oder vielleicht besser ausgedrückt Betrag, den wir für die Möglichkeit des Angelns in den Niederlanden bezahlen. Ein Teil davon geht ja für Besatzmaßnahmen zurück ins Wasser. Und ich denke, dass das Verhältnis Besatzmaßnahmen zu der vom holländischen Fischereiverband festgelegten maximalen Mitnahme von Fischen in einem wirtschaftlich errechneten Verhältnis steht, und weder Angler, noch Fischereiverband leer dabei ausgehen. Die Vergabe von Fischereierlaubnissen ist nämlich nicht nur die Gnade eines Vereins oder Verbandes in ihren Gewässern fischen zu dürfen, sondern hat auch wirtschafliche Faktoren. Ich hoffe aber dennoch, dass die Leser dieses Statement nicht zum Anlass der sinnlosen Entnahme von Hechten nehmen, das hat jeder nach wie vor selbst aus seinem Gewissen heraus zu entscheiden, ob er den Fisch zurücksetzt oder essen möchte.


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Spätestens nach Deinem letzten Posting schließe ich mich Tonis Meinung vollumfänglich an, was Deine Qualifikation zur sachlichen Moderation angeht. 

Sachlich ist für mich:

- Es werden teilweise Mindestmaße für den Hecht angeben, also ist die Aussage, es herrsche ein gererelles Entnahmeverbot schlicht falsch. Darauf haben mehrere User hier mehrfach hingewiesen.

- Es gilt die holländische Gesetzgebung Wort für Wort und wenn dort kein ausdrückliches Verbot ausgegeben ist, sondern ein Mindestmaß ist das so, auch wenns sich manche anders wünschen und das hinein interpretieren.

- Es ist weiterhin im hier stehenden Verlauf weiterhin für jeden lesbar, dass ich inzwischen mehr Ermahnungen, bloß nichts zu entnehmen als Würfe habe. Ich persönlich bezeichne das als Hysterie. 

- Glücklicherweise wimmelt hier so nur von unabhängigen und objektiven Moderatoren und Moderatorinnen, daher werde ich sicherlich wegen einer bisher einzigen Ausnahme von Deinem wohlgemeinten Ratschlag keinen Gebrauch machen, sofern man mich dazu nicht zwingt. Dann jedoch wäre ehrlich gesagt der letzte Beiweis einer subjektiven Moderation angetreten, denn nach wie vor wurden Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen nicht moderierend erwähnt, die Reaktionen darauf allerdings sehr wohl.

- Hinter dem Modearator steht immer ein Mensch. Insofern ist deren Handeln ebenfalls menschlich. Menschlich ist es auch Fehler zu machen. Das gilt für Moderation und User gleichermaßen. Dies einzusehen ist allerdings der Unterschied zwischen Macht haben und Macht benutzen. Dies ist nun glaube ich zu diesem Thema bereits Dein dritter Rat, dieses Board zu meiden oder zu verlassen gewesen - für mich persönlich wegen subjektiver Beurteilung. Die Bezeichnung von Usern als Lügner, nicht haltbare Unterstellungen (ich plündere dort nicht, ich habe bisher nur wenige Würfe gemacht und zwar dort, wo ich einen Hecht hätte entnehmen dürfen) und dies bleibt von der Moderation unkommentiert so stehen. Insofern drängt sich für mich die Frage auf, welchem herren Du dienst. Dieses Borad habe ich bisher als unbefangen, objektiv und sachlich moderiert empfunden. Mein Eindruck in Deinem verantwortungsbereich ist leider ein völlig anderer, trotz aller übrigen Müge, die Du Dir zu diesem Thema gibst und die ich an dieser Stelle auch mit Lob nicht aussparen will. 

Aber was das hiesige Thema angeht, scheinen mir manche eben völlig überzureagieren und ergehen sich in Ermahnungen bis hin zur Beleidigung und Unterstellung, die an der realen Lage völlig vorbei gehen. 

Sollte es eine Moderationsregel im hiesigen bereich geben, die nur 100% Hecht releasern ein Schreibrecht einräumt und die übrigen zum Abschuß frei gibt, dann sollte man das auch klar so definieren oder eben objektiv mit der Sache umgehen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Deinen Argumenten mit denen du versuchst aus dem Thema "Entnahmeverbot Hecht" als solchem, eines von C&R zu machen, kann und will ich nicht ganz folgen. Vielmehr drängt sich mir eher der Verdacht auf, dass du hier versuchst auf Biegen und Brechen eine solche Diskussion anzuzetteln. Diese Diskussionen haben wir hier im Board zu genüge und müssen hier im Forum nicht ihre Fortsetzung finden. Dieses Thema ist weder hier, noch anderswo sehr erwünscht.


 
Wenn Du die (genau wie ich übrigens) nicht wünschst, dann schaue mal bitte zum Beginn der betreffenden Threads, womit diese Diskussion angefangen hat und welche Fraktion die begonnen hat. 

Ein guter Schiri gibt beizeiten die gelbe Karte und droht nicht der anschließend getretenen Mannschaft mit Rot, obwohl die zuvor einige Tritte vom Schiri unkommentiert einstecken musste. Dann muss der Schiri sich zurecht fragen lassen, wie weit seine Objektivität geht. 

Wenn Du also solche Diskussionen hier nicht wünschst, dann würde ich persönlich dazu raten, auch den "Mahnern" mal klar zu sagen, dass nicht jeder, der einen Hecht entnimmt, gleich ein Plünderer an holländischen Recourcen ist, zumal es eben klar kein generelles Entnahmeverbot in Holland gibt. Ich meine, Du weißt das wohl besser als die meisten hier, dass dies eben genau nicht so ist, wie behauotet wurde.


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich is' bald wieder wärmer...


 
Gestern war ein wunderschöner Angeltag.#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Eigentlich ist die Sache doch ganz einfach...

1. 
Ich bin GAST in Holland!

2. 
Als GAST habe ich mich an die Gepflogenheiten des Gastlandes zu halten.

3. 
Besteht KEIN generelles Entnahmeverbot für Hechte in Holland.

4. 
Kann der Gewässereigentümer ein solches Entnahmeverbot verhängen und     
wenn mir das nicht passt, dann muss ich da ja auch nicht angeln.
Darf mich aber auch nicht aufregen, wenn ich bei Gesetzeswidrigkeiten erwischt werde.

5. 
Mich als DEUTSCHER GAST über HOLLÄNDISCHE Gesetze aufzuregen und
mich vielleicht sogar noch darüber hinwegsetzen, zeugt von nichts anderem als extremem Missionarsdenken, Gleichgültigkeit oder im besten Fall noch grandioser Dummheit (Seelig sind die bekloppten, denn sie brauchen keinen hammer...)

6.
Gilt Punkt 5. für beide Fraktionen, sprich für den "IchSetzAllesZurückWeilIchCatchAndReleaserBin" und auch den "IchNehmAllesMitWeilEsSoImGesetzStehtTypen"


ich würde behaupten, so einige hier haben den "letzten Schuss" noch nicht gehört, und ich spreche bewusst keinen direkt an, "wem der Schuh passt, der zieht ihn sich an..."



Zum Schluss wiederhole ich ich nochmal:

HOFFENTLICH WIRDS BALD WÄRMER...


----------



## Pilkman (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern war ein wunderschöner Angeltag.#6



Das ist leider nicht gerade leicht zu merken...


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern war ein wunderschöner Angeltag.#6


Leider musste ich bis abends arbeiten... :-(


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist leider nicht gerade leicht zu merken...


 
Ich hatte bereits geschrieben, dass mir diese Ermahnunegn auch im Sommer auf den Riss gehen. Die haben auch weniger mit der Möglichkeit zum Angeln zu tun, sondern eher mit dem Willen, anderen den eigenen aufzudrängen. Über die Gründe kann man ja mal nachdenken. Beim Angeln oder daheim istr eigentlich egal, es sind die selben.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

ich möchte noch erwähnen, daß ich mit beiden Gruppen ("IchSetzAllesZurückWeilIchCatchAndReleaserBin" und "IchNehmAllesMitWeilEsSoImGesetzStehtTypen") So meine Probleme habe, dies sind nämlich beides Extreme und Extreme sind NIEMALS gut!!



"


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> 6.
> Gilt Punkt 5. für beide Fraktionen, sprich für den "IchSetzAllesZurückWeilIchCatchAndReleaserBin" und auch den "IchNehmAllesMitWeilEsSoImGesetzStehtTypen"


 
Na dann ist ja alles easy, denn ich bin eher der "IchNeheWennErlaubtAuchMalOhneBelehrungGerneEinenFischMitUndBraucheDazuAuchKeineKlugschwätzerDieMirIhreWerteAufzwingenWollenObwohlSieNichtMalSelberHolländerSind" Typ


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann ist ja alles easy, denn ich bin eher der "IchNeheWennErlaubtAuchMalOhneBelehrungGerneEinenFischMitUndBraucheDazuAuchKeineKlugschwätzerDieMirIhreWerteAufzwingenWollenObwohlSieNichtMalSelberHolländerSind" Typ


Auch wenn ichbeim lesen 3 mal von vorne anfangen musste... So einer bin ich auch #h

Ich wusste auch, daß Dir der von mir erwähnte Schuh nicht passt #h


----------



## nikmark (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Ich fange erst gar keine Fische, die ich releasen könnte :c :c :c 

Kinners, nehmt Euch nicht selber so wichtig. Der eine mag Recht haben oder der Andere aber niemals sollten wir Meinungen aufzwängen wollen #h 
Wie die Aasgeier stürzen sich gierend die Parteien aufeinander, lechszend auf den nächsten Kommentar. 
Das kann es doch nicht sein #d 

Nikmark


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> 100% Hechtentnahmeverbot Holland, das ist Fakt!


 
Gibt es zu diesem "Fakt" auch einen verifizierbaren Link, eine Seite oder Zeile in irgendeinem Angelerlaubnisschein oder existiert der nur als Wunschdenken?#c


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fange erst gar keine Fische, die ich releasen könnte :c :c :c
> 
> Kinners, nehmt Euch nicht selber so wichtig. Der eine mag Recht haben oder der Andere aber niemals sollten wir Meinungen aufzwängen wollen #h
> Wie die Aasgeier stürzen sich gierend die Parteien aufeinander, lechszend auf den nächsten Kommentar.
> ...


 
Ich glaube, Du wirst lange suchen müssen, um einen Beitrag zu finden, in dem verlangt wird, dass jeder maßige Fisch, sofern erlaubt, abgeschlagen werden muss. Dur wirst aber sicherlich eine ganze Menge Beiträge finden, wo das Abschlagen dann Abschädeln, Abkloppen, Plündern, Vernichten oder sonst wie genannt wird und das, obwohl es legal und erlaubt ist. Vielleicht liegt da der Grund für die Annahme, irgendwelche Klugschwätzer würden anderen ihre Werte aufzwingen. Die entmündigen sogar noch die, die es nicht mal tun, sondern eben nur die Bosheit besitzen, es ein klein wenig anders zu sehen wie sie selber. Das reicht offensichtlich schon, solche Threads derart ausarten zu lassen.


----------



## nikmark (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

@ Aali-Barba

Dann gehe doch den ersten Schritt und beteilige Dich nicht an solchen Diskussionen. Oder willst Du etwa auch Blut sehen ?
Hast Du die Witterung der C&R aufgenommen und bringst Dein Werk jetzt zu Ende ? #h 

Nikmark


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> "Was bitte ist für dich ein nicht unerheblicher Beitrag? Welchen Beitrag meinst du damit?"
> 
> @wedaufischer
> ich meine den Beitrag, oder vielleicht besser ausgedrückt Betrag, den wir für die Möglichkeit des Angelns in den Niederlanden bezahlen. Ein Teil davon geht ja für Besatzmaßnahmen zurück ins Wasser. Und ich denke, dass das Verhältnis Besatzmaßnahmen zu der vom holländischen Fischereiverband festgelegten maximalen Mitnahme von Fischen in einem wirtschaftlich errechneten Verhältnis steht, und weder Angler, noch Fischereiverband leer dabei ausgehen. Die Vergabe von Fischereierlaubnissen ist nämlich nicht nur die Gnade eines Vereins oder Verbandes in ihren Gewässern fischen zu dürfen, sondern hat auch wirtschafliche Faktoren. Ich hoffe aber dennoch, dass die Leser dieses Statement nicht zum Anlass der sinnlosen Entnahme von Hechten nehmen, das hat jeder nach wie vor selbst aus seinem Gewissen heraus zu entscheiden, ob er den Fisch zurücksetzt oder essen möchte.


Ich hatte mir schon etwas in dieser Richtung gedacht. Ziemlich sicher sogar, dass du das damit meinst. Nur verglichen mit Deutschland und in den Niederlanden angebotenen Gewässern, ist dieser Betrag doch lächerlich niedrig. In D brauchst du doch für jede Pfütze einen Fischereierlaubnisschein und auch hier sind Entnahmemengen geregelt, die mit der eigenen Unterschrift anerkannt werden muss.

Ich sehe den wesentlichen Unterschied darin, dass es bedeutend preiswerter ist in den Niederlanden zu angeln als vice versa.

In beiden Ländern bestehen schriftliche definierte Regeln und Gesetze, die beachtet werden müssen und auch bestraft werden, falls sie nicht eingehalten werden. Was derjenige daraus macht, sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Damian (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

@ Aali B.

Wir kennen uns zwar nicht, aber wenn wir uns sehen, schenk ich Dir ein Taschentuch! #h 
Ich entschuldige mich vielmals, dass ich Dich so tief getroffen hab, mit meinen Worten. War keine Absicht!

Für deine Antipathie gegen die böse Fraktion (was hier nicht das Thema ist) gibt es eine schöne Aufklärungsseite :www.catch-release.de
Dort kannst Du lesen, dass sich Angel-Deutschland für die *selektive Entnahme* der Fische einsetzt. Deine Wahnvorstellungen (die schwarzen Reiter, die Meinungen aufzwingen) sollten mit dem Inhalt der Seite vorüber gehen. Falls nicht, ruf mich an und sprich mit mir!

Und noch etwas: Einigen hier fahren sehr häufig in die Niederlande fischen, andere dagegen haben gehört, dass man dort angeln kann.
Ich fahre 95% nach Holland und habe von sehr vielen gehört, dass dort für den Esox Lucius ganzjährige ENTNAHMEVERBOTE gibt.
Ich such mal ein paar Fakten für euch raus 

Damian


_________________________________________________________________
Der moderne Angler verbessert seine Angeltechnik, erkundet neue Stellen und betreibt catch und release ....


----------



## nikmark (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Damian schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aali B.
> 
> Wir kennen uns zwar nicht, aber wenn wir uns sehen, schenk ich Dir ein Taschentuch! #h
> . Deine Wahnvorstellungen (die schwarzen Reiter, die Meinungen aufzwingen)



Du freust Dich jetzt schon auf eine Antwort, nicht wahr !

Nikmark


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Die entmündigen sogar noch die, die es nicht mal tun, sondern eben nur die Bosheit besitzen, es ein klein wenig anders zu sehen wie sie selber. Das reicht offensichtlich schon, solche Threads derart ausarten zu lassen.


 
Lass es gut sein; Ideologen sind verbort. 

Ach so der MOD#q :

@Wedaufischer

ganz persönlich, aber öffentlich, dad du ja auch hier mich offen anmachst:

Warum machst du mich eigentlich dauernd hier im Board an?
Kaum angemeldet im Board vor 2 Jahren bist du mir schon "aufgefallen" bei
meinen Postings mit "der tanzenden Fleischwurst" als du diese schon mit drohenden Postings und unsäglichen PN's kommentiert hast.
Und das zieht sich weiter und weiter ... Drohungen, PN's, Beleidigungen ...

Im anderen Tread aktuell hierzu hast du mir gleichmals mitgeteilt, ich soll "den Ball niedrig halten", auf was du das beziehst hast du mir immer noch nicht mitgeteilt.
Erst gegen Ende letzten Jahres hast du dich öffentlich bei mir entschuldigt (was ich dir in der Tat hoch anrechne, auch wenn der gute Eindruck schon wieder weg ist), den Grund für deine Anmachen hast du niemals mir zeigen können.

Was ist los?

Hat dir ein Mann namens TONI mal die Freundin ausgespannt?
Hast du was gegen München? Noch Kopfweh vom letzten Oktoberfest?
oder was ist ?

BOARD/FORUM : Gratulation zu diesem MOD !!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Schon mal drüber Nachgedacht, dass in Holland teilweise ein völlig anderes Verhältnis zwischen vorhandenen Gewässerflächen und Einwohnerzahl herrscht und so mancher Effekt des gelobten Landes schlicht darauf zurück zu führen ist?? |kopfkrat 

Ich glaube wie gesagt kaum, dass die Holländer blöde oder unfähig sein, ganz im Gegenteil sie sind bedingt durch ihre viel liberealere Einstellung, die man ihnen nachsagt, in einigen Dingen weit unserer Beamtenmenthalität voraus. Da dem wohl so ist, werden sie sich sicherlich etwas dabei denken, wenn sie sogar bis nach Deutschland reisen, um hier an Samstagen in großer Zahl Angelscheine an den Mann zu bringen, oder?

Gemessen an der beangelbaren Fläche ist die Zahl der letztens verlauften Scheine wohl eher gering und lächerlich, bringt aber im Gegensatz bei großer Zahl auch große Mengen Geld zurück, mit denen dann wiederum die Gewässer auch bewirtschaftet werden können. Außerdem ist es eben ein Unterschied, ob ich an der Maas wohne oder wie einige hier vom Ruhrgebiet dort hin reisen muss. Insofern ist also auch die Möglichkeit des häufigen Angelns eingeschränkt, was wiederum ebenfalls einen großen Teil vielleicht vorhandenen Entnahmeverhaltens kompensieren dürfte. 

Und ich glaube weiterhin, die Holländer sind sicher nicht auf vorauseilenden Gehorsam angewiesen und trauen (auch dem) deutschen Angler weitaus mehr Verantwortungsbewußtsein zu, als wir selber es untereinander zu tun bereit sind. 

Und auch wenn ich mich widerholen sollte: Ich bin nicht angetreten, um dortige Recourcen zu plündern, sondern um zu fischen und ab un an mal einen Fisch zu essen. Ist schon traurig genug, wenn man sich wegen der dauernden Unterstellungen gemüßigt sieht, sich dahingehend zu erklären. 

Entschuldigen werde ich mich aber deswegen sicherlich nicht. Erst recht nicht bei deutschen Anglern mit bestimmter Ideologie, die sicher auch ihre Punkte zur Kritik enthält und deswegen besser einfach in ihrem Glashaus still sitzt, anstatt immer wieder andere dort hinein ziehen zu wollen.


----------



## Damian (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Du freust Dich jetzt schon auf eine Antwort, nicht wahr !
> Nikmark



Woher weißt Du das?


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Du freust Dich jetzt schon auf eine Antwort, nicht wahr !
> 
> Nikmark


 
Sagen wir so, ich hätte rein rhetorisch gesehen kein Problem damit, sie zu liefern, verzichte aber darauf, weil ich mich lieber mit Anglern als mit Fotografen austausche.


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Damian schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weißt Du das?


 
Weil er mich ein (zu) wenig kennt!


----------



## nikmark (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Wer geht denn mit mir noch vor Anfang der Schonzeit, obwohl das ja relativ egal ist, auf Hecht ?
Ich habe noch ein paar lebende Köfis in XXL und meine Kühltruhe ist leer #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Damian (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> verzichte aber darauf, weil ich mich lieber mit Anglern als mit Fotografen austausche.



Acha? Und was hast Du jetzt wieder gegen Fotografen? Verfolgen sie Dich etwa auch? |rolleyes


----------



## Chris C. (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum machst du mich eigentlich dauernd hier im Board an?



@Toni

Schon mal an das "Echo im Wald" gedacht? #d


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Wer geht denn mit mir noch vor Anfang der Schonzeit, obwohl das ja relativ egal ist, auf Hecht ?
> Ich habe noch ein paar lebende Köfis in XXL und meine Kühltruhe ist leer #6
> 
> Nikmark


Ich bin dabei Nixfänger  #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Damian schrieb:
			
		

> Acha? Und was hast Du jetzt wieder gegen Fotografen? Verfolgen sie Dich etwa auch? |rolleyes


 
Ich glaub, wenn ich nun darauf noch antworte, bin ich eher der "SetztEineWocheImAngelbordAus" Typ, aber trotzdem danke, dass Du bestätigst, dass unter dieser "Moderation" nicht deckungsgleiche Meinungen zwar beleidigt werden dürfen, sofern die Ideologie der Austeilenden es nur ist. #h 

Sollte ich dennoch das unstillbare Bedürfnis verspüren, mal einen Troll füttern zu wollen, melde ich mich umgehend bei Dir, keine Sorge. #h


----------



## Chris C. (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

@Ali

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wieso Du bei diesem Thema mitschreibst!
Einfach nur des Streites wegen? Dein Wissen zu diesem Thema ist ja mehr als beschränkt, also kannst Du dem Fragesteller auch nicht weiterhelfen. Also was sind Deine Beweggründe?


----------



## nikmark (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dabei Nixfänger  #h



Wir können die ja hier während der Schonzeit fangen und nach Holland karren.
Unterwegs essen wir dann den einen oder anderen.
Die Tage hat noch einer gut auf einen lebenden Karpfen gebissen. Musste ihn nur wegen der besseren Witterung ein wenig "anschlitzen".

Wie ist denn die Rechtslage ?
Darf man von Deutschland aus mitgebrachte Hechte, also keine reinblütigen Käsehechte, in Holland wieder releasen oder müssen die aus ethnischen Gründen  mit einem Holzpantoffel abgeschlagen werden #c 

Nikmark


----------



## Damian (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Wer geht denn mit mir noch vor Anfang der Schonzeit,



Ich!
Würde Dir aber alle Köderfische abfotografieren und anschließend releasen!
Geht also nicht. Schade |supergri  #h


----------



## Chris C. (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

@Nikmark

Alles klar bei Dir?#d


----------



## nikmark (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> @Nikmark
> 
> Alles klar bei Dir?#d



Alles bestens Herr Nachbar #h #h #h 

Nikmark


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

#h 





			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> @Toni
> 
> Schon mal an das "Echo im Wald" gedacht? #d


 
Hast du meine Beiträge überhaupt gelesen??

Und auch was Wedaufischer an meine Beiträgen stört?? Les mal sein Posting an mich, was ihn stört ...

und dann melde dich nochmals.. und erklär's mir


----------



## Chris C. (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Alles bestens Herr Nachbar #h #h #h



Wenn Du ans Fenster gehst, dann siehst Du mich winken! #h


----------



## Chris C. (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

@Toni

Leider musste ich mir den Quatsch durchlesen. Erklären brauchst Du mir gar nichts!


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> @Toni
> 
> Leider musste ich mir den Quatsch durchlesen. Erklären brauchst Du mir gar nichts!


 
Ach je, welch Aussage #6 
Leseschwierigkeiten? #c 
(Daran scheitert es hier manchen Boardies und auch dem MOD) 
Ich helfe dir:
Nochmals also:
Ich bat dich, es MIR zu erklären.

#h


----------



## nikmark (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du ans Fenster gehst, dann siehst Du mich winken! #h



Ich komme nicht über den Freischütz mit meinen Händen :c


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Wie wäre es eigentlich, wenn ALLE einen Gang zurückschalten?
Vielleicht können dann wieder einige vernünftig miteinander reden...?

Ich geh auch mit guten Beispiel voran *schalt*


----------



## nikmark (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es eigentlich, wenn ALLE einen Gang zurückschalten?
> Vielleicht können dann wieder einige vernünftig miteinander reden...?
> 
> Ich geh auch mit guten Beispiel voran *schalt*



OKIDOKI, ich gehe mit #h 
Wollte die vergiftete Atmosphäre nur ein wenig auflocker.

Ist manchmal ganz gut #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> OKIDOKI, ich gehe mit #h
> Wollte die vergiftete Atmosphäre nur ein wenig auflocker.
> 
> Ist manchmal ganz gut #6
> ...



Nikmark,
wir beide waren doch höchstens in Gang 2, jetzt im ersten und gut is #h


----------



## esox_105 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Im Normalfall ist es doch so, daß auf jedem Erlaubnisschein die Fangbegrenzung, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Verbote, ect. stehen.

Was das entnahmeverbot für Hechte angeht, so glaube ich nicht das ein generelles entnahmeverbot besteht, sondern das in Gewässern in denen die entnahme von Hechten erlaubt ist, das C & R gern gesehen wird.

Die guten Hechtbestände in Holland kommen ja nicht von ungefähr, sondern sind auf eine weitreichende Gewässerbewirtschaftung zurück zuführen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dir ein Mann namens TONI mal die Freundin ausgespannt?
> Hast du was gegen München? Noch Kopfweh vom letzten Oktoberfest?
> oder was ist ?


Toni, ich würde nicht weiter übertreiben.


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> @Ali
> Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wieso Du bei diesem Thema mitschreibst!


 
Meinst Du, ich sollte es ganz lassen, oder reicht vorab eine Anfrage über PN bei Dir, ob ich darf?



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nur des Streites wegen?


 
Sicher! Wer Hechte abschlägt, frisst auch kleine Kinder. Wusstest Du das nicht? 



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Wissen zu diesem Thema ist ja mehr als beschränkt, also kannst Du dem Fragesteller auch nicht weiterhelfen.


 
Ich konnte das Prüfungsformular nicht finden, bei dem ich mich zur Beantwortung qualifizieren muss. Sorry. Andererseits fand ich trotz intensiver Suche auch keine Antwort von Dir an den Fragensteller. Schreibst Du demnach nur aus Streitsucht mit?  Ich glaube kaum. Gleiches gilt aber auch für mich. 



			
				Chris C. schrieb:
			
		

> Also was sind Deine Beweggründe?


 
Die Beweggründe. hmm, Irgendwo hab ich sie hin geschrieben, glaube ich. Da steht was von zu kleiner Schrift, fehlender Brille (die ich heute morgen übrigens holen konnte) und eigentlich einem Dranhängen an die Frage, wo was erlaubt ist. 

Das kontte aber glücklicherweise inzwischen geklärt werden: Inzwischen ist in Holland all das erlaubt, was man hier in ihre Gesetzeslage hinein interpretiert, insofern wurde ja die Frage beantwortet.  

Leider sahen sich aber zwischenzeitlich einige wieder einmal gezwungen, durch (von Moderation unkommentierter) Wortwahl jeden herab zu qualifizieren, der sich untersteht, trotz anderslautender Gesetzeslage einen Fisch wider deren Ideologie zu essen. Pfui, Pfui, böse, böse. :r 

Da ich mich aber auch zu diesen Verbrechern zähle, die ab und an aus einem Fisch mehr machen als einen Hochglanzdruck, fühlte ich mich dahingehend also mit abqualifiziert und beleidigt, zumal diejenigen ja auch noch dummerweise das Ganze auf Basis einer Fehlinformation taten, nämlich der, dass in Holland generell die Entnahme von Hechten untersagt ist. 

Aber auch das konnte ja klar gemacht werden. Was für ein Glück. #6 

Damit wäre eigentlich alles gesagt von meiner Seite. Es war nicht viel neues dabei, denn diese andauernden Beleidigungen, ich wäre nur ein Abknüppler oder sowas, habe ich ja inzwischen aus dem EffEff drauf, wenn man mich Nachts um 3 weckt. Man kann mich also diesbezüglich gerne abfragen, welche Wortwahl derzeit gerade in ist. 

Wer bereit und willens ist, diesen Vorgang ein wenig objektiv zu bewerten, dem sei anzuraten, mal aufmerksam zu lesen, welcher Worte man sich diesbezüglich bedient und mal die ehrliche Antwort auf die Frage, ob es nicht auch anders geht und was davon Aktion ist und was Reaktion ist. Ich glaube, ganz objektiv betrachtet wird man dann schnell merken, dass es immer erst ab dem Punkt Zoff gibt, wo herabqualifizierende Wortwahl benutzt wird und daher habe ich mir halt mit der Zeit dummerweise angewöhnt, mit dem Foto-Vorwurf zu kontern, wobei ich auch hier wiederum darauf verweise, dass zumindest beim Fußball einem Konter immer ein Angriff des Gegenübers voran gehen muss, denn sonst ist es eben kein Konter. 

Leider bin ich nicht so gestrickt, dass ich solche Beleidigungen immer auf mir sitzen lasse. Genau genommen werden das wohl die wenigsten Menschen tun, oder? 

Es ist also deswegen eigentlich falsch, immer den Beleidigten zum Ignorieren zu raten, meine These ist es eben, den Beleidigern besser auf die Finger zu klopfen, damit solch eine Stimmung erst gar nicht aufkommt. 

Das dürfte sicher allen zugute kommen.


----------



## vertikal (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Dass wir Angler alle ein wenig verrückt sind, war mir ja schon lange klar; aber das es so schlimm steht, hätt ich dann doch nicht vermutet!

Da stellt jemand eine klare Frage: 

*Müssen Hechte in Holland zurückgesetzt werden?

*Was folgt sind nahezu 80 "Antworten", in denen viele Vermutungen, Meinungen, gefühltes Wissen, Ansichten, Wunschdenken, und, und, und,......
zum Besten gegeben werden. 

Natürlich darf jetzt auf keinen Fall die C&R-Diskussion zu kurz kommen und irgendwie muss es doch auch möglich sein, die Diskussions*"gegner"* zu verunglimpfen!


Reden wir hier wirklich noch von der selben Sache? 
Geht's hier noch um unser allseits geliebtes Hobby, oder stehen wir schon kurz vor'm Bürgerkrieg?!

Meiner Lebenserfahrung nach sind zwei Dinge immer wieder Auslöser für diese Entgleisungen:

1. Ich weiss etwas, aber eben nur so ungefähr und reim mir den Rest zusammen, vertrete aber meine Meinung mit allem Nachdruck.
2. Ich vertrete extreme Positionen (nehme jeden Fisch mit / setze jeden    Fisch zurück)

Ich unterstelle mal, dass die meisten hier ihre Pubertät hinter sich gelassen haben und frage mich ganz nebenbei, warum die Antwort auf eine derart einfache Frage so schwierig sein soll. 

1.) Die Antwort lautet *weder *ja noch nein, auch wenn Einige gerne in diesen Schwarz-Weiss-Kategorien denken.
2.) Es gibt "Fedaraties", in denen das Zurücksetzen Pflicht ist und solche, in denen Hechte entnommen werden dürfen. In den "Federaties", in denen Hechte außerhalb der aufgeführten Schonzeiten entnommen werden dürfen, ist eine Stückzahlbegrenzung aufgeführt.

Wedaufischer hatte die entsprechenden Fakten schon verlinkt und jeder konnte diese Infos nachlesen!

Aber dann wäre dieser Tröt einfach zu Ende gegangen und keiner hätte sich mehr streiten können, gell???

Ein letztes Wort noch an die ganz Schlauen (kann die Papiere nicht lesen, alles viel zu kompliziert, versteh ich alles nicht), kann ich euch leider nicht ersparen:

Wie haltet ihr das mit anderen Dingen? 
Überfallt doch mal auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz in Holland eine Bank, oder habt ihr irgendwo gelesen, dass das verboten ist??? Wie ist das mit den holländischen Verkehrsschildern - gelten doch bestimmt nur für die Einheimische, so ganz ohne Übersetzung!

Kleiner Tipp: Bleibt lieber in Deutschland, könnte sonst böse enden!


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Himmel Arsch Kreuz Donnerwetter, jetzt hört endlich auf mit diesem scheiss gekeiffe!! ALLE!!! Das ist echt nicht mehr zum aushalten!!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Die guten Hechtbestände in Holland kommen ja nicht von ungefähr, sondern sind auf eine weitreichende Gewässerbewirtschaftung zurück zuführen.


 
Das greift eben IMHO zu kurz, weil man sich das zu sehr für sich passend zurecht legt. Ich habe bereits zuvor erwähnt, dass das vielleicht ein Punkt sein mag, den niemand bestreiten will. Ein anderer Punkt ist aber eben die geografie. Holland liegt zu einem großen Teil sogar unter dem Meeresspiegel und bei Hochwassern sieht man sehr schnell, dass auch große Landflächen unter dem Niveau der Flüsse liegen. Das haben wir übrigens in Deutschland auch an einigen Stellen und dort ist, wenn man ehrlich ist, wohl auch Überfischung meist nicht ein derart großes Thema, weil man dort eben auch dann mehr Wasserflächen hat. Wasserflächen sind dort gemessen an der Einwohnerzahl sehr viel mehr vorhanden als hier teilweise. 

Eine Überfischung kommt meiner Meinung nach eben nicht alleine durch ein anderes Entnahmeverhalten zustande, sonder es ist eher so, dass bei gleichem Entnahmeverhalten dort, wo sich die gleiche Zahl Angler auf mehr Gewässer verteilt weitaus weniger Einfluss nimmt. 

Warum wird das ausgeblendet?


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Ein letztes Wort noch an die ganz Schlauen (kann die Papiere nicht lesen, alles viel zu kompliziert, versteh ich alles nicht), kann ich euch leider nicht ersparen:
> 
> Wie haltet ihr das mit anderen Dingen?
> Überfallt doch mal auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz in Holland eine Bank, oder habt ihr irgendwo gelesen, dass das verboten ist??? Wie ist das mit den holländischen Verkehrsschildern - gelten doch bestimmt nur für die Einheimische, so ganz ohne Übersetzung!
> ...


 
Das wird nun mein letzter Beitrag hier zu dem Thema:

- Natürlich schützt Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe.
- Zu begründen, ich kann die Sprache nicht, ist schlichter Blödsinn, das entbindet niemanden davon, sich an die Gesetze zu halten.
- Da (ich persönlich) mangels Sehschärfe das Dingen nicht lesen konnte, hatte ich mich dran gehängt. Statt einer Antwort oder einem Link hagelte es Belehrungen, es so zu handhaben, wie man es hier gerne auch hätte. 


Das nur, weil der Schuh mit dem "nicht lesen können" gerade passte.

Und das wars dann auch für mich. 

Jetzt kann ich es ja lesen.


----------



## vertikal (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Himmel Arsch Kreuz Donnerwetter, jetzt hört endlich auf mit diesem scheiss gekeiffe!! ALLE!!! Das ist echt nicht mehr zum aushalten!!!






.......................oder so!
Gemeint hatte ich allerdings das Gleiche.


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*

Gutes Schlusswort.


----------



## Achim_68 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entnahmeverbot Hechte???*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Himmel Arsch Kreuz Donnerwetter, jetzt hört endlich auf mit diesem scheiss gekeiffe!! ALLE!!! Das ist echt nicht mehr zum aushalten!!!



Das haste schön auf den Punkt gebracht... hätt ich nicht besser ausdrücken  können! 


Gut gemacht, langhaariger Bombenleger.
:q


----------

